# HELP



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Is the primos Hog Squeler call affective at all? http://www.treeghostoutdoors.com/prodde ... rod=ps-321

Also I want to put bait out for hogs, Should I wait out there that same night I put it out or come out the next night?

The bait I plan on using is sweet feed, mixed with hog wild corn and some honey or mollasses all over. Would this be good bait or do you guys recomend anything else?

Thanks
John M


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

John, I don't remember if I posted this before but.......It's a Texas story so take with a grain of skepticism  . My cousin works a ranch on the Red River. They take a hand post hole digger and drop a 10" hole 4' deep. Pour in a foot of corn or oats and qt. of grape Kool Aid. Add a couple feet of dirt and then more grain and Kool Aid. The idea is that the pigs smell it and dig for it. He said they will make a hole 15' across to get to the bottom. And will come out like pop corn when you hit the lights. Can't vouch for it, it's a second hand story.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

John, anything made by primos should work in certain circumstances, and it always helps to have a little edge. But if you are going to use bait, then you probably won't need the squealer, as the call makes distress sounds, I believe. You probably don't want distress sounds being made around your new bait station.

The mix you have should work perfect. Set out a small portion of it (About a pound) without you there the first night. Give it three days, checking it every day, and you'll know by then if it's a good spot. If it is, then set the bait, and get in a tree or a stand (A tree would probably be best) and wait the best you can. Make sure the clothes you wear make absolutely no noise, as the pigs can be very quiet if they want to, and having quiet clothing can help you hear little things you might miss.

If the bait doesn't work, then you could use the squealer to call in some pigs, and they'll either be looking for the source of the call, or they'll forget about it and go for the bait. Either way, it should be fun.

:sniper:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well there was this location I hunted at about 2 weeks ago, It had corn there in which the pigs were coming every night to eat it, so I sat there and used the squeler, does this mean they are scared of that area now and wont come near it or can I still bait around there?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh and another question, Do hogs move around when its raining like a slow steady rain or do they prefferably lay down?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

John,

Well, you don't want to ever really use a call in the area you plan to hunt, because it will educate the animals you are after. You can still bait around there though, because the pigs don't really have much of a memory for sound over long periods. Besides, they squeal for just about anything that startles them, so it shouldn't matter too much.

As for the rain, it depends on the pigs, but mine used to hole up somewhere. You just have to go and see for yourself, since animals act different just about everywhere.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok well I think its been a long period by now, its been about 3 weeks. And for the bait I purchased some hog wild and pig snort i think its called to help with my bait. Oh and I got news from the property owner up where I hunted last that hogs knocked over the feeder and rubbed against the trail cam so thats a good sign they are still in the area.

One more thing wheres a good spot to shoot a hog besides the head?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You have to use a very powerful gun, preferably a rifle, or a handgun about .357 Magnum or larger, and you shoot _through_ the shoulder to get to the heart, don't shoot behind it, you'll hit lung and those pigs are tough...

:sniper:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well im using a 7mm rem magnum so that should do the trick :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep, I would think so... :sniper:


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

John, I would use molasses with your feed. Hogs are atracted to the smell of diesel and sump oil, if there is hogs about when I am farming they will root the ground up around the fuel trailer of a night time where I have spilt diesel, it helps them get rid of parasites. Diesel masks human sent, when we are setting pig traps down here I use it. Drill a hole in the lid of a coke bottle and squirt it on what ever you touch and on your tracks.
However if you are going to wait out all night by your bait station, if it is possible for you to get a hogging sow and put her in a cage that is the best trophy hog attractant you can have.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Aussie,

That's a good strategy! I never knew diesel helped hogs rid parasites. I learn something new today! :beer:


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

The bait I use all year is as follows:

Dig a hole approx. 18" deep and 24" in diameter. This will hold approx. three bags (150 lbs. of corn). Empty the corn into the hole. Mix one large container of Grape Kool-Aid and two large boxes of strawberry Jello with just enough water to make a semi-thick syrup. Pour the mixture over the corn and mix inside the hole with a shovel. On top of the corn drizzle just a little bit of diesel fuel. The real secret is using a product called Sow In Heat that I purchase from www.inheatscents.net and sprinkle around the hole with the bait. I usually have hogs come running in to feed within one hour.


----------

